# Wooden Viv heat mat & thermostat set up help



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi im new to reptiles, im getting a Leopard Gecko soon, ive brought all the stuff i need i just need a little help with the set up.
I got a wooden vivarium (Vivexotic LX24), Habistat heat mat(6"x11" 7W), Habistat thermostat and the substrate i got is repti carpet.

Heres what im not sure about.
1- do i put the heat mat inside the viv (as my viv is wood)
2- is it safe to put the repti carpet over the heat mat?
3- where does the sensor of the thermostat go?

Any help is greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome. put the mat inside the viv on the floor. put the repti carpet ontop on the mat.
the stat probe goes on the mat, but you need a digital thermometer so you put the thermometer probe onto of the repti carpet and then set the stat according to the temperature on the thermometer.
hope that makes sense.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Emma for the quick reply, does it have to be a digital Thermometer? I have 2 dial thermometers are they no good?


----------



## MrEd (Jul 12, 2008)

stuart87 said:


> Thanks Emma for the quick reply, does it have to be a digital Thermometer? I have 2 dial thermometers are they no good?


they are ok (ish) but not as accurate - try a digital one from ebay or somewhere - no need to spend loads on an exoterra one or anything

like this
Dual Zone Thermometer + Alarm Snake Vivarium Reptiles on eBay (end time 30-Jul-10 22:43:43 BST)

i have been using that for 3 years and apart from battery changes its worked fine - enables me to monitor hot and cool ends at the same time to make sure i got a good gradient

hope that helps

ed


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

cheers Ed il pick 1 up over the weekend.


----------

